# Beretta U22 NEOS



## HAZMATT

I purchased a new Beretta U22 NEOS a little while back and I think it is time for a little review.
While researching 22lr pistols I was concerned with the prices of the so called high quality brands of pistols. With prices reaching and in some cases exceeding those of quality self defense pistols. I did not want to break the bank on a plinker. After more research, I found a few reviews of the U22 saying that it was reliable and affordable. With my interest in this Beretta growing, I started checking prices online, with local gun shops and at a local gun show. As luck would have it, one of the cheapest prices I found was at the gun show. After thinking about it for a few hours, I pulled the trigger on a the basic model with a 6" barrel and silver grips.
As with most 22lr pistols, it is single action only with a manual safety. The design is a little... futuristic, with a rail running the full length of the barrel for mounting optics (don't laugh, I believe this thing is accurate enough to be a tack driver with a nice scope on it). The ergonomics take a some getting used to, especially with the mag release being on the opposite side of the grip when compared to most handguns. It has a short crisp trigger but, it is on the heavy side for a target/plinking handgun. While I don't know the exact trigger pull, it seems to be more stout than my 2nd generation Glock 17. I also have to say this handgun is heavy. At around 35 oz, it is approaching the weight of a full size 1911. That weight, however, makes for a stable and accurate platform capable of quick follow up shots. You get two mags with the gun and they seem to be very well built. The mags hold 10 rounds and are easy to reload.
While most 22lr pistols may need higher velocity ammo (such as CCI Mini Mags) to ensure reliable function, I can say that my Beretta U22 NEOS functions with every brand and velocity of ammo that I have used. My friends and I have fired close to three thousand rounds through my U22 with only 2 hiccups, a failure to fire and a failure to eject. The ftf was a Winchester Supreme and fte was a Winchester Super X (which made very little noise when fired, maybe it had a light load of powder). I have used bulk pack ammo from Winchester, CCI, and two different types of Federal bulk ammo without any problems. While I have not finished off any of the bulk pack boxes, I have fired at least 100 rounds of each. I am sure I will have a few more rounds fail to fire, but as of now, the gun is functioning very reliably.
While the design of the U22 is a little funky, a little heavy and the ergos are a little different, I would say that you can't go wrong with purchasing one of these for the pure fun of plinking.

Thank you for your time,
HAZMATT


----------



## Frank45

Thanks HAZMATT, to offset the price of shooting my 9mm and 45's and still keeping in good shooting form, I've been thinking of getting a 22, been looking at the Sig, which my wife will be buying in sissy pink, the Ruger and the Buck Rogers Special that you picked up. I have to say I've been leaning towards the Neos, now that I hear it has heft to it and that it is accurate(not only from you), I'll take a better look. Gun Broker has had some fair prices on them. Any good safe, shooting .


----------



## rynb15

i have a neos also and it has been a great gun. about 3k rounds through it with a few ftf,fte but im shooting the cheapest ammo i can find. And it is very accurate. Just a fun gun to waste cheap ammo :mrgreen:


----------



## capgun

I have the same silver and 6. The windage screw doesn't want to stay put but is fixable. After the first 6K rounds I had to send it in for trigger work. However, I liked it so much that I bought the 4.5 in black. It's murder at 7-15 yards.


----------



## Blade

I used to have a Neos, and it was a great gun. As you say, it would work with virtually any kind of ammo, and was totally reliable. It was also very accurate. My only beef with the gun, which is why I sold it, was the ergonomics you mention. Just never could adjust to the funky grip angle and the fact that it was rather nose heavy. Went with a Browning Buck Mark instead.


----------



## bigkevj

*Question on Magazine*

I got my wife a U22 Neos a couple of years ago, and just recently had it sent in for the recall on the firing pin. I was checking it out this weekend as we just got it back from beretta, and the magazine is very loose when inserted. I know they didnt do anything to this area of the gun, but I don't remember it being that loose before. I can move it 1/8 to 1/4" forward and back when it is completely inserted. Anyone else able to move their magazine this much or feel its too loose?


----------

